# obs-pulseaudio-app-capture



## jbwong05 (Dec 31, 2021)

jbwong05 submitted a new resource:

obs-pulseaudio-app-capture - Plugin to capture application audio from PulseAudio



> Similar to the win-capture-audio plugin by bozbez that allows for the capturing of audio from specific applications except for systems that use PulseAudio as their main sound server.
> 
> *NOTE: This plugin is still experimental and under development. Bugs are expected. Please submit any bugs...*



Read more about this resource...


----------



## choops (Feb 19, 2022)

no support for capturing Streamer.bot?


----------

